
Three large coronal holes 31st July – first August - olivermarks
https://www.swpc.noaa.gov
======
hyperion2010
You can see liveish images of the surface of the sun at multiple wavelengths
here
[https://umbra.nascom.nasa.gov/images/](https://umbra.nascom.nasa.gov/images/).

~~~
kgwxd
Are those moving or is it illusory motion? It's driving me nuts.

~~~
toxicFork
Yes.

------
loblollyboy
Got a lot of calls today about phones being down, went to down detector and
our phone provider (TDS) had a spike at around 10 AM, Verizon also had a
spike. Could this solar activity have caused this?

~~~
jcims
Anecdote #1 - DSL went down for me at about the same time...local loop is
fine, issue appears to be downstream somewhere.

~~~
sgt101
I think that you would see a lot of fun and games in the electrical network if
space weather were bad enough to kick over local loop dsl. I'd have bought
into the idea of national scale copper transmission being susceptible, but now
that's all long gone and just glass so we're talking a few km of fairly thin
and mostly buried conductors. Power transmission - that's a different thing!

------
saagarjha
Is this a prediction?

